# Kona with is human brothers and sister pics



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thought I would share some pics of Kona with his Human brothers and sister. He does love them so much!

My oldest son Blake with Kona









My daughter Jordyn with Kona









My youngest son Zach with Kona


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Kona loves browsing the Havanese Forum.... but it does make him very tired!
LOL


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

ADORABLE photos! I love the one with his paw on the computer! Tooo cute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ADORABLE little belly! Awwwwwwwww..... the pics of the kids and their new pup are terribly cute. I'm sure everyone is thrilled to have this new bundle of joy in the home. How is it for Mom and Dad? TOO much energy?? lol


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh, you know what, since my kids started school, it's so quite and a bit lonely here during the day, so we welcomed the new edition with open arms. We could have gotten an older hav. but we were open to all the new puppy energy. I couldn't ask for a more well behaved and wonderful pup! This breed has quickly become my very very favorite among all the breeds of pups!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aww, love the pictures. What cutie pies, two and four legged.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Awwwww.....so cute (the kids, too!)


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Awwww looks like he gets a lot of attention!!! He is so cute sleeping next to the computer.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pics! Your kids are just as cute as Kona!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I love the pictures of all your babies (human and fur). Your kids are so cute, am I imagining or do they all look like you, but with your hubby's coloring?


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

They look alot like hubby. Blake took after me hair color all, but Jordyn and Zach got his blond hair and blue eyes and LONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG eye lashes


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

You've got a gorgeous family! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Kona is one lucky puppy!!! What a beautiful family, thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks all and your welcome.  We LOVE LOVE LOVE taking pictures!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Your family (human and furry) are all adorable! I love the pic of Kona on the forum. Too cute.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a nice family- looks like Kona is going to receive lots and lots of love!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Too cute!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wonderful family photos. All are adorable. thanks for sharing.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful family and I love their names.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you Michele, that's so sweet!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Great pictures, cute, cute, cute....both human and furkid


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

Your family is so beautiful!! What a lucky puppy you have that gets to be loved so much and get all of that attention. All of your kiddos look like they are so happy cuddling little Kona 



Anjanette


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures of your kids and your new puppy. Thanks for sharing them with us!hoto::biggrin1:hoto::biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kona, and the kids, could not be cuter!


----------

